
When the Internet Asks You to Fill Out a Form, Do It - prostoalex
https://newrepublic.com/article/130799/internet-asks-fill-form
======
paulddraper
> Instead of needing services like Blogger to set up your web pages, you would
> have just bought a little server space and made your own web site, merely by
> typing.

Isn't that what happens?

